# 2ww - Not Looking Good, advice please ~



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello everyone,

This site looks great, havn't been on it before as partner just bought a computer for me (mainly to keep me
busy during my 2ww).

My name is Tina, I am 29 and live in Essex, we have been trying for four years, unfortunately in March 2005
I had an eptopic pregnancy and the tube had to be removed as I didn't realise I was pregnant for 8 weeks, the other tube is also 'mishapen' so we started IVF in November, my body did not respond well to the drugs and we only managed 3 eggs, luckily all 3 fertilised but the third was not good enough for freezing so the other two were transferred on Monday 27th Nov.

Please help, this may seem a stupid question but I am new to this so please be gentle with me, I started
spotting lightly last night but it has got heavier as the day has gone on, plus I have the usual period pains with no other symptons, perhaps I am in denial but also going through turmoil at the moment, does this definately mean I am not pregnant? my test is due Monday, do I carry on with the pessaries? any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Tina
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF mummywannabe 

Firstly  at getting so far on your treatment 

What you describe is seemingly common, 
I am going to leave you the links for the ladies in waiting board 
where you will find others in the same situation as youself, 
CLICK HERE
also if you have a read of members 2ww diarys you will see your not alone with the worries and stress of the 2ww,

I really hope the spotting is "nothing" and that you go on to get your  whatever the outcome be sure to post here on FF as there is always someone to "talk" too

Wishing you lots of  &   

~Dizzi~


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Tina

Welcome!!

Unfortunately there is no way of knowing if you are pregnant or not other than a pregnancy test on Monday. The bleed could be your period but I have heard of people who bleed like this but are still pregnant. Continue with the pessaries until you know the result of the pregnancy test and if you are in any way concerned phone your clinic in the morning for their advice.

Fingers crossed for a   on Monday

Love Karen x


----------



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello Karen,

Firstly, thank you for replying and congratulations on your beautiful daughter  

I phoned the clinic this morning and they said if the spotting got heavier then they are sorry because
I have been unsuccessful, I am pleased they were as frank as they were but still can't help wishing/hoping
they are wrong and all will turn out positive  

You have clearly been through an awful lot and I appreciate your time, thanks to your email I will sleep 'a bit' better tonight

Tina
xxxxx


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Tina

You are welcome. This roller coaster journey is exactly that - highs one minute and lows the next. You are right that you can't help hoping a miracle has occured even if you are told the signs don't look good.

Don't give up the fight and try to remain postive and truly believe you will get there one day.

I wish you luck and happiness for the future

Karen x


----------



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Good Morning,

I won't give up, I'm starting to realise I am only at the beginning of my journey after reading other articles on the this website and some of the problems other people face, makes me feel sad and my heart goes out to everyone 
Although everyone is so positive aswell and helping each other through the good and bad times, its very touching.

I'm going to keep myself busy today, I have lots to do so that should help get through today.

Thanks again
Tina
xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Tina
Good luck - hope it works out for you and try not to worry.  Best to keep yourself busy and will keep my fingers crossed for you.
Sorry you have been though such a hard time already. You are so right about the stories on here being so touching and we are like one big happy family that are here for each other through the highs and lows.
If you read the other stories you can see there can be a happy ending after spotting too.
Take care and keep us posted and good luck
Susie


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Tina

I can only second what the other girls have said, a big warm welcome to ff, you will find this site invaluable and what a lovely DH to buy you a computer to keep you busy!
I have to agree, keep taking the pessarys, I read a story about a lady just yesterday that was bleeding fresh blood and she is pregnant. You will not know until the test. Of course you have to be realistic but you never know.
good luck hun and if it doesnt work out this time we are all here for you for next time 
pobby xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi tina and welcome to the site 

Just wanted to wish u loads of luck in your 2ww and pray that u get a BFP.

This site is fantastic and will offer u loads of support and advice.

Kate xx​


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Tina

Welcome to FF. I am another Essex girl. Where have you had your treatment?
Really wish you lots of luck for monday please let us know how you get on.
Love kimx x x


----------



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Morning,

Hi Kim, I had my treatment at Isis in Colchester, how about you?
As expected got an  this morning.

I am due back at work on Wednesday but it is a job I am very unhappy in and I was only sticking
it out as it would have been just about bareable for another 8 months if I did fall pg, now I am feeled with
dread because I just can't imagine carrying on with the same job, plus my friend who I sit next to is 4 months pg and talks about it constantly.  However, the job is fairly well paid for this area and we need
the money to pay for treatment, just feel I can't go back there, for my own sanity.  

Think I'll go on the job page now

Tina
xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Tina, I am sorry to read your news, and I understand the unhappiness on the job front too,
Personally I would see if you can extend your time away from work by a week, give yourselves chance to get over the worst of this result, then if your still real unhappy search the job pages and find a new job, being happy/stress free is better for you when all is said and done

Take some time to greive for the negative result then find a point in the future to focus on whether it be another TX a holiday or new job 

Wishing you so much  right now, we are here if you need a shoulder.

I will leave you a link to a special board, Its Negative cycle, CLICK HERE

~Dizzi~


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Tina

so sorry about your BFN hun! its so horrible..I dont want to say cliche's but you WILL feel better. Be kind to yourself and allow yourself some tears. It is a very emotional time. If work is going to make you feel terrible could you go to your GP and get signed ff for a few weeks (stress). Its very important that you dont get run down and depressed with other stuff. Only a few more weeks of this year then maybe the new year will bring some ideas of a new job for you.
Good luck with whatever you do next and stick with ff. it will help you through the dark times
love and  
pobby xx


----------



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Dizzi & Poppy,

I went to the doctors yesterday and got signed off, he was very understanding, however I did call
work and tell them I would like to hand in my resignation, they said call them again in the new year
and see how I feel, in the meantime they will try and find a job that I might enjoy more which was
really nice but just think this is a great time to get out of the rut I'm in and start afresh, even train
for something.

We are going back to the clinic on Thursday so eagerly awaiting what that will entail, thanks to the
link to the negative board I have some good questions to ask.

I realise I should be posting on the board but just wanted to say thanks to you both   and
I'm feeling fairly human today so thats always a good sign  

Lots & lots of Love

Tina
xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Hun  this Is YOUR thread so post whenever and whatever you need to OK
I am here to Mod it   and will always try and reply ((hug))

Good news about your work and their offer is good too, esp if you need the first month into the new year for money or extra time.

I am thinking of re- training too - just need to make the leap from my comfort Zone!

~Dizzi~


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Mummywannabe
So sorry to hear about your BFN and this post 2ww bfn period is terrible, so please keep posting on here or send us personal message thats is Dizzy, Pobby or myself or any other ladies gents whatever makes you feel better.  Its a terrible time you have to work through but as ever FF comes to our aid and I am not sure what I would do without it.  I have not posted on here for a while and I am sorry but everytime I do I am so glad because there are people out there like us that need our help and support and my doing that it helps us through our own despair.  Sorry this is going to sound a bit heavy and I don't go to church that much but you know that story about footsteps in the sand and there own being one set and someone says to the lord/god (whoever) why is it in my times of need there is only one set of footsteps - the answer to that my child is that is when I carried you - now I am sorry and that is very heavy and I have had  a few glasses but that is how I have felt my journey recently esp since coming on here and you know what I have felt so alone recently but every time I come on here I feel like I have come home so please Mummy wannable use us to help us through this time.
Take lots of care and sent with lots of


----------



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Suzy, 

I am very new to communicating this way, but feel very touched by your words, is it possible to communicate privately??  I feel somewhat 'exposed' and would like to email on a one-to-one basis,
is this possible? I am new to the computer world, so please bear with me!

Tina
xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tina

FF has an internal private message facility, At the top of the page you will see

Hey, *mummywannabe* , you have  XXX messages, 0 are new.

13/12/06, 11:40  
If you hover your mouse over it, and click when it changes to a hand/red
it will take you to your Inbox

If you click on the little pc by Suszys name on the left it will take you straight to a open message box


Or if you click on Suzy's name and scoll down you will see
Additional Information: 
*Send this member a personal message.* Click here !

Show the last posts of this person.
Show general statistics for this member.

Hope this helps
~Dizzi~

PS Suzy - the footsteps verse is one of comfort for me too


----------

